

AppDomains Do Not Scale - alkaramba
http://www.fogcreek.com/blog/post/AppDomains%2c-AppDomains-Can%27t-live-with-%27em%2c-Can-live-with-fewer-of-them.aspx

======
th0ma5
I guess this is material for Microsoft haters? That's about the only actual
technical information I could see other than "here are the stats" and "we
screwed something up" ... Well, glad they fixed whatever it was!

